# Met Dino Yesterday (monday 31st)



## sepsis311 (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, i brought the LACS Dino 7 RG to the show, and met Dino. I got to take pictures with him and the guitar, and he even let me play one of his. Jesus, i couldnt believe how tight and smooth it played. I'll have pics soon and be sure to post them.

Him and his fiance are so fucking cool. Turns out she used to live in my town. What a small world. And having one of his old guitar necks makes it even more ironic. He's so laid back and nice, and hes been doing this for so long. So many guys just dont care after a while, but i think he never lost sight of his love for the fans. He is so appreciative of his fans and it shows. It even went as far as this...

Some kid tried to jump on stage and security grabbed him and started to toss him out. Dino was yelling for the guard to let him back. The guard didn't hear him. So Dino threw a cup of beer or water (not sure) at the exit door where they were and it hit a security guard. He yelled for him to bring the kid back cause it was so loud in there. And Dino grabbed his hand and helped him jump on stage.

Oh and the music was insane. I've never seen a more violent moshpit in my life, not even for Morbid Angel or FF back in the day. Jesus!

P.S.: I DID remember to ask about the production 8 strings. Unfortunately all i got was "we're talking" meaning him and ibanez. Sorry guys, i tried.


----------



## Jason (Aug 1, 2006)

Sounds like a cool dude


----------



## Leon (Aug 1, 2006)

no pic? 

cool story though


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 1, 2006)

awesome cant wait for the pics, yeah his new band are pretty cool, need to get some of their stuff


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sounds like you had a kickass time, lol. \m/


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 1, 2006)

sounds like a good time


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2006)

That's fucking cool. I met him in May 2001 and his tech put his red Ibanez with white pickguard around my neck so I could take a pic with it.

The camera jammed.  

I then deemed that camera false.

Can't wait to see your pics!!!


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 1, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I met him in May 2001 and his tech put his red Ibanez with white pickguard around my neck so I could take a pic with it.



That's the one Donnie used to own 

I really liked the look of it. It gave it a UV-ish vibe with the pickguard. Reverse Headstock too.

Nice work too Sepsis!
Was that an Asesino gig or what ?

Sounds like a great night you had.

Dino settling down and getting married
I suppose it comes to us all in the end (if we let it )


----------



## sepsis311 (Aug 1, 2006)

It was indeed an asesino show. One of my dumbass friends thought it' be funny if i bought a fresh marker and opened it out of the packaging in front of him. Well, i did it. And felt like such a herb.
If i planned this ahead, maybe i could've done an ss.org interview. Oh well, at least i asked about the 8's. Funny think is, all he used that night was 2 7's.



rg7420user said:


> That's fucking cool. I met him in May 2001 and his tech put his red Ibanez with white pickguard around my neck so I could take a pic with it.
> The camera jammed.
> I then deemed that camera false.
> Can't wait to see your pics!!!


Did you flex at the camera man when it jammed?


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2006)

sepsis311 said:


> It was indeed an asesino show. One of my dumbass friends thought it' be funny if i bought a fresh marker and opened it out of the packaging in front of him. Well, i did it. And felt like such a herb.
> If i planned this ahead, maybe i could've done an ss.org interview. Oh well, at least i asked about the 8's. Funny think is, all he used that night was 2 7's.
> Did you flex at the camera man when it jammed?



Yeah. I whooped his ass(it was my friend Karsten and it was my camera)then I left him there with no ride.


----------



## Naren (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool story. I've always thought Dino seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## sepsis311 (Aug 2, 2006)

ok, i got a message from the band, hopefully they included the pictures. i'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 2, 2006)

Excellent! I can't wait to meet him. I'm opening for Asesino on the 13th! 

Where's the pics?


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 2, 2006)

Shannon said:


> I'm opening for Asesino on the 13th!



Awesome gig Shannon!!!! 

I trust you'll be taking your camera with you that night. 
Can't wait to see the pics!

If you get the chance try and find out if he has any info about whether Ibanez will ever be putting those 8 string RG's into production (i doubt they will be,but you never know).

It would be cool if he has the time to do a bit of an interview type-thing for this site,partciularly about his current guitars and rig and stuff.


----------



## sepsis311 (Aug 2, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Awesome gig Shannon!!!!
> I trust you'll be taking your camera with you that night.
> Can't wait to see the pics!
> If you get the chance try and find out if he has any info about whether Ibanez will ever be putting those 8 string RG's into production (i doubt they will be,but you never know).
> It would be cool if he has the time to do a bit of an interview type-thing for this site,partciularly about his current guitars and rig and stuff.


i spoke to him again. he's gunna get the pics out to me in a few days... i'll keep ya'll posted.
btw, i asked about the production 8's. all he said was him nd ibanez are talking. i didnt want to ask him to elaborate. i'll keep you guy posted. im just as excited as all you.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 3, 2006)

Awesome. Dino seems like a down to earth type of guy and it is nice to see that he is loyal and respects his fans. Cool story. 

Pics would be nice though. 

Edit: I just read you'll be posting the pics soon. I can't wait to see them.


----------

